# Ft Benning area.Where to ride?



## depthfinder (Mar 1, 2011)

I am moveing to Ft Benning in Nov.I am looking for places to ride within 1 hour to 1.5 hours.Also what is the terrain like.Right now im in south GA where its verry thick with lots of mud/sand/water/swamp.Thank You


----------



## cherokee (Mar 15, 2011)

there is mudders mag atv park bout 30 min from you in phenix city, al. good bit of trails and lots of mud. they have camping areas and all. just go to google and look up mudder mag or on facebook. fun place to go


----------

